# How heavy is too heavy?



## fedia988 (Dec 1, 2015)

I made a kiritsuke and it weighs about 9 ounces, is too much? Any critique on design would be great too!


----------



## daveb (Dec 1, 2015)

Let's move this over to the "Shop Talk" part of the forum. It's ok to solicit input from other members here about your personal efforts and it appears that is what you are doing. It is very much NOT ok to conduct market research on design products for eventual commercial release. Good luck.


----------



## fedia988 (Dec 1, 2015)

No market research for commercial release, I just enjoy making my own kitchen knives XD. It would be expensive to buy one in cpm 3v lol. Sry about posting in the wrong forum


----------



## daveb (Dec 1, 2015)

No worries.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Dec 2, 2015)

What's the spine thickness, fedia?
-Mark


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 2, 2015)

dimensions would be more helpful maybe. For a while I used a tojiro dp 240 western deba as a line knife... almost 16oz. The spine is like 4 or 5mm no real taper. That knife scares people when they pick it up, but I didn't find it tiring to use.


----------



## fedia988 (Dec 3, 2015)

The spine is 2.8 mm blade is about 240mm long and 2 inches wide. It's made out of cpm 3v heat treated to 61-62, I used desert iron wood for the handle so that might of added some weight.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 3, 2015)

well hard to say without handling it I suppose but as an able bodied young lad it doesn't sound particularly heavy.


----------



## fedia988 (Dec 4, 2015)

Did the math the desert wood adds 1.5ish ounces


----------

